# Halloween Horrorama from Nox Arcana!



## ladygrimm (Oct 8, 2009)

This Halloween, Nox Arcana venture beyond the threshold of madness with their latest release, *Blackthorn Asylum*. This sinister soundscape dares listeners to explore the shadows of a forsaken sanitarium that is haunted by the souls of the dead and plagued by the dark essence of evil. The CD contains 21 tracks of ghostly melodies, pulse-pounding orchestrations and creepy sound effects to set a dark, nightmarish mood. The CD packaging also offers an interactive murder mystery that expands upon H.P. Lovecraft's story "From Beyond." 

Nox Arcana also collaborated with Jeff Hartz of Buzz-Works to create *Zombie Influx*, a creepy audio experience that creates the terror and panic of a zombie invasion through the use of frantic emergency news broadcasts, ambient sound effects and ominous cinematic music. A lifelong fan of George Romero's classic zombie films, as well as Sam Raimi's _Evil Dead_ series, Jeff was inspired to create _Zombie Influx_ as a tribute to the movies that warped his mind.*Co-written and produced by Joseph Vargo and engineered by William Piotrowski, the music incorporates the retro feel of George Romero's classic zombie films with the darkwave soundtracks of movies like _Return of the Living Dead_ and _Resident Evil._

Nox Arcana offer many other dark-themed concept albums that invite listeners on musical journeys into the darkest realms of the imagination, such as Dracula's castle (Transylvania), a haunted Victorian mansion (Darklore Manor), a creepy old-time circus (Carnival of Lost Souls), a pirate ghost ship (Phantoms of the High Seas), your darkest childhood nightmares (Grimm Tales), the horrors of H.P. Lovecraft (Necronomicon) and the suspense of Edgar Allan Poe (Shadow of the Raven).*_Check out your nearest Spirit Halloween store for these other Nox Arcana CDs._

*Official websites: *
Nox Arcana
Nox Arcana on My Space
Monolith Graphics
Zombie Influx
Zombie Influx on My Space


----------

